# I wanna assemble a new pc...adhvice for its rig.



## Technogeared007 (Nov 9, 2012)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')

Ans.like i want games like crysis 3 , skyrim , Fifa13 , tf2 and games with such graphics to work on my pc.
       It shouldn't be high end nor low end.

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.

Ans. 40k

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans. NO.


4. Which operating system are you planning to use?
Ans. windows 7/8

5. How much hard drive spade is needed?
Ans. 1tb 

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans.yes i want to buy a monitor of 20" led full hd

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans. i dont want to buy ups.

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans. mid feb 2013

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans. assembler.

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans. buying locally from nehru place. I live in new delhi

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans. -


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 9, 2012)

i3 3220/Intel G645 - Rs 7000/Rs 3450
Gigabyte GA-B75M-D3H -  4300
Corsair Value Select 4 GB - Rs 1100
GPU - Gigabyte GTX 550Ti - Rs 7100 
HDD - WD 1TB - Rs 4600
SMPS - CORSAIR CX430V2 - Rs 2450
Cabinet - Cooler Master Elite - Rs 1850
Display Benq Full HD LED  - Rs 7600 

Total - Rs 36000 / 32500 (edit)

Get a 500Gb for now and get a better GPU.


----------



## sumonpathak (Nov 9, 2012)

get a 7770 + 500GB...rest looks fine for 35K budget.
MSI GRAPHICS CARD R7770-PMD1GD5

7770 vs 550ti..
*www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/541?vs=536

just dont run something like starcraft II


----------



## Technogeared007 (Nov 9, 2012)

I dont want to buy such high end gpu...cuz i wanna include oprical drive , speakers , keyboard mouse in this only.
I was thinking of amd 7670 .... Is it ok?
Please suggest the rig accordingly.
Thankyou.


----------



## Technogeared007 (Nov 9, 2012)

The Incinerator said:


> i3 3220/Intel G645 - Rs 7000/Rs 3450
> Gigabyte GA-B75M-D3H -  4300
> Corsair Value Select 4 GB - Rs 1100
> GPU - Gigabyte GTX 550Ti - Rs 7100
> ...



I dont want such highh end gpu..cuz i wanna include optical drive , keyboard mouse , speakers in the same budget.
I was thinking of amd 7670 ... How bout that?
Please suggest rig accordingly.
Thankyou.


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 9, 2012)

Intel G645/ i3 2120 - Rs 3450 /6900
Gigabyte GA-B75M-D3H - 4300
Corsair Value Select 4 GB - Rs 1100
GPU - PowerColor HD7750- Rs 6600 
HDD - WD 1TB - Rs 4600
SMPS - CORSAIR CX430V2 - Rs 2450
Cabinet - Foxin iball big Cabinet - Rs 1000
Display Benq Full HD LED - Rs 7600 
OPD - Samsung /Asus - Rs 950
Keyboard Mouse Logitech - Rs 650
Altec Lansing VS 2621 - Rs 2100

Total - Rs 34800/38250


----------



## Technogeared007 (Nov 9, 2012)

Will this work?
I3 2200 - 4.5k
1gb ga-b75m-d3h - 4.3k
Corsair value select 4gb - 1.1k
500gb wd - 2.1k
1gb nvidia gtx 550ti - 7100
Optical drive (liton) - 1k
Display benQ full hd led - 7.6k
Logitech g100 (combo) - 1.8k
Poweer supply - corsair cx430v2 - 2.4k

Tip question*
- suggest me a good looking as well as good working cabinet till 2.5k
- is the monitor you suggested 22" or 20"?

Thankyou.

*bump*
reply please.


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Nov 9, 2012)

Better get HD 7750 inplace if 550ti.
It has very low power consumption and with AMD 11 drivers it beats 550ti.
And if you are getting HD 7750 get Gigabyte version it's factory overclocked to 880mhz and will cost you around 6,500.


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 9, 2012)

i3 - Rs 4500??? Where!!!!
500GB - Rs 2100 Where???!!!!

Get NZXT Gamma - Rs 2600
Ben Q 21.5 inch


----------



## koolent (Nov 9, 2012)

For the cabinet, you can get the NZXT Source 210 Elite OR NZXT Gamma. Both are nice but you will get a front USB 3.0 with the Source 210 Elite Pre-Installed.

Pretty much depends on looks too, if you like it simple and functional, go for Source but if you want a warrior looking chassis, the net Gamma, both are about the same.


----------



## Technogeared007 (Nov 9, 2012)

Then please make me new rig with either hd 7750 or gtx 550ti...
Compromise whichever component possible like keyboard mouse and anything...help me fast pls.
I want i3 only...no less

Thankyou. But i founf nzxt gamma better in looks.

I can compromise my monitor to 20"
And mouse keyboard you can suggest good and cheaper ones.
And some more compromises .. URGENT.
Thankyou.


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 9, 2012)

i3 and 7750 is already suggested read the posts carefully and will cost you Rs 38000 and no less.  A 20 inch monitor will bring down the cost by a mere Rs 1500 max and aint worth it.Rather get a 500GB HDD for now at Rs 3400 and keep the monitor.


----------



## Technogeared007 (Nov 9, 2012)

Whats opd?

Yea i said ..
Now please make me the whole rig again pls...
Which should have 20" monitor 500gb hdd... Average good looking cabby till 2k....WITHOUT SPEAKERS

And pls tell whats opd?

I need it till 35k max only without speakers...

Rest all should be included

Reply fast pls.. 

And will powcolor hd 7750 will able to play games like fifa 13 , black ops 2 , tf2 ,etc..
If yes then thanks a lot...inwill be buying this for sure....
But please make a new rig fast ....
I will really be obiliged...
Thankyou.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 9, 2012)

Technogeared007 said:


> Then please make me new rig with either hd 7750 or gtx 550ti



The gtx 550 Ti is a horrible gpu at its price. Please avoid it.


----------



## Technogeared007 (Nov 9, 2012)

Okay..
@the incenirator... Please reply..you are really helpful.

I want a 1gb graphic card.

Which is able to run games like black ops 2 , mw3 , tft...please help.*URGENT*

Reply pls

Okay . Now i tryed to make rig myself.

Is it ok?
I3 2120 =6900
Gigsbyte ga-b75m-d3h = 4300
Corsair value select 4gb = 1100
500gb hdd =3600
Powercolor hd 7750 =6600
Optical drive (liton) = 1000
Benq full hd 20" = 7000
Logitech mouse and keyboard = 1200
Corsair cx430v2 = 2400

*tip points*
-if you find any corrections please post them asap.
-if you can tell for how much would an full hd led monitor 20" would come for?
-if i am missing something please post.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 9, 2012)

Heres a quick one >>>

I3 2120----------------- 7.0k
ga-b75m-d3h------------4.2k
Corsair 1333(VS)---------1.1k
500gb wd----------------3.4k
lg 24x optical-------------1.0k
Dell in2030 (20")----------6.4k
g100 (combo)------------ 1.8k
corsair cx430v2----------- 2.5k
HD 7750------------------ 6.6k
NZXT gamma--------------2.4k
____________________________

NET-----------------------36.4k.


----------



## Technogeared007 (Nov 9, 2012)

Are you on skype or fb @thetrueblueking?
If yes then pls can we talk on that?

I dont understand that adding a 4gb stick thing.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 9, 2012)

Technogeared007 said:


> Are you on skype or fb @thetrueblueking?
> If yes then pls can we talk on that?
> 
> I dont understand that adding a 4gb stick thing.


''x'' GB ram is often referred as a "x" GB stick(simply because it looks like one). You can add a 4gb stick later implies you can add additional 4 gb ram to your system later on, if you feel there is a need to do so.


----------



## Technogeared007 (Nov 9, 2012)

The net shows hd 7770 is for 10k? And you say its for 8200?

I can do it for 8200..if its for that....


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 9, 2012)

It was available here for 8.2k since the last month - Graphic cards

Now its out of stock since the last 2 days or so. Just call them up and ask when will it be available. Should get back in stock within a week or two. Better confirm it by calling.

Many users here on thinkdigit have bought the 7770 from that site @ 8.2k.


----------



## Technogeared007 (Nov 9, 2012)

No i am going to buy my pc tommorow...is 7750 ok? Will it run fifa 13 , mw3 , black ops 2 , etc game at good resoultion without lag?

And i just noticed that the rig you provided did not have cabby...in this case i have to minimize the budget pf gpu to hd7750@ 6500 i guess


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 9, 2012)

Yes I forgot the cabinet. I ll edit that post... wait.


Done.


The 7750 should run all modern games  easily @1600*900,medium settings.


----------



## Technogeared007 (Nov 9, 2012)

And pls remove 7770 and put 7750. Thsnkyou

Yea..thankyou dude....
The hd 7750 you mentioned is of which brand? Gigabyte? Or powercolor?

And will it able to run games like fifa 13 , mw3 , black ops 2 , skyrim , etc?


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 9, 2012)

Get the one which has better cooling or the one with higher core clock speed ... If these aspects are pretty much the same, just get the giigabyte variant.

I mentioned it should easily  run "*all modern games*" *@1600x900,medium settings*... including the ones u mentioned


----------



## Technogeared007 (Nov 9, 2012)

Thetrueblueviking said:


> Yes I forgot the cabinet. I ll edit that post... wait.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot ... You were really helpfull....i will be buying the desktop with this rig...you weree really helpful...
Thanks alot dude. 

Cn you adhvice a cabinet with led fans and if possible a bit cheaper than nzxt gamma?

Like fans which look attaractive 
If you know what i mean.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 9, 2012)

You wont get a cabinet with in built LED fans at your budget. But you can always add LED fans to you cabinet for just 500 bucks. 
If you want your cabinet to look more fancy, get a CM 310 with side window (transparent glass pane on one side) at 2.5k and add a blue LED ~ 500. But its hard to find one of those cases.
If you want better case, get the NZXT gamma and add an LED fan if you want.


----------



## Technogeared007 (Nov 9, 2012)

Thankyou..now i got to go...
Will foloow your rig...thanks a lot
And i mean it.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 9, 2012)

Technogeared007 said:


> Thankyou..now i got to go...
> Will foloow your rig...thanks a lot
> And i mean it.



You re most welcome 
Good luck bro.


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Nov 9, 2012)

Get Gigabyte version of HD 7750 its facotry OC'd and have large fan for better cooling.


----------



## Technogeared007 (Nov 10, 2012)

Okay.
Gigabyte hd7750...this what i will say to the shopkeeper.

Or i should say like with factor oc'd?

Cn you guys just tell me that is amd radoen hd 7750 better than this or nt? If yes then whats the difference in its price ...!??

Guys what if i change my rig's i3 to i5 and 500gb to 1tb?
Will i have to make any change in my motherboard or any other compoment?


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 10, 2012)

you are confused. AMD/nvidia makes the cards. Gigabyte,asus,msi,etc are distributors of those cards after doing the necessary mod.



Technogeared007 said:


> Okay.
> Guys what if i change my rig's i3 to i5 and 500gb to 1tb?
> Will i have to make any change in my motherboard or any other compoment?



No problems. you ll just have to invest more money.


Ask the shopkeeper for "*a factory OCd version of Gigabyte 7750" *


----------



## Technogeared007 (Nov 10, 2012)

Whats the difference?
Is the differnece money wise too?
If yes , then for how much would i get that?

Moreover i cant find gigabyte hd7750 for 6.6k anywhere :/

Its like for 7.5k. ://

*reply*


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 10, 2012)

Here is the Gigabyte OCd version for 7k - 
GIGABYTE GV-R775OC-1GI

Your current cpu - i3 2120 costs ~ 7k and lets say if u buy i5 2310 instead - it ll cost you 3k more.
A 1 tb HD would cost 700 bucks more than a similar 500 GB HD. 

So you ll need 3.7 k more for your planned upgrades - (i3 to i5 & 500gb to 1tb)


----------



## Technogeared007 (Nov 10, 2012)

Okay. Now just tell me that whats ocd version? And hows that different?

And i5 2310 , flipkart says it for 11k. :/

*www.flipkart.com/intel-core-i5-2310/p/itmdcvv2muy8sjqr

Bump
Reply pls

Replyy ***


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 10, 2012)

Flipkart is overpriced. Any local dealer would give it to u for ~10.2k.
Delta is sellin it for 10.5 k - 
Intel Core i5 2310 Processor 2.9GHz - www.deltapage.com


OCing is like adding nitrous to a car. It will get u ~5-10 % improvement in performance depending on how much u OC.

Factory OC means its a pre OCd card... You can OC it further if you want.


----------



## Technogeared007 (Nov 10, 2012)

Okay. So what should i say to the dealer? Gve me hd 7750 with oc?


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 10, 2012)

Go to the shop and tell your dealer to get this -
GIGABYTE GV-R775OC-1GI

i.e  *GIGABYTE 7750 OCd version with core clock= 880mhz.*

Or just buy it yourself from that site.


----------



## Technogeared007 (Nov 10, 2012)

Okay.

So my final rig. (if can pls try to make it a bit cheap )


I3 2120 / i5 2310 ----------------- 7.0k / 10.5k
ga-b75m-d3h------------4.2k
Corsair 1333(vs)---------1.1k
500gb wd / 1tb ---------------3.4k / 4.1k
lg 24x optical-------------1.0k
Dell in2030 (20")----------6.3k
g100 (combo)------------ 1.6k
corsair cx430v2----------- 2.5k
Gigabyte HD 7750 oc version(GIGABYTE GV-R775OC-1GI)--------- 7k
 cooler master elite 430--------------2.8k
Hp 2.1 compact speakers --------- 2.1k (or any other *will some in this range)
____________________________

NET-----------------------39k / 43.2 (including all the items(the whole set))


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 10, 2012)

Corsair 4 gb 1333(VS)  and corsair value select 4gb are one and the same.
I suggest Creative SBS A335 2.1 (~1.7k) instead of HP.


----------



## Technogeared007 (Nov 10, 2012)

Just reply the other stuff..can it be a bit cheapr.. I really crossed my budget.

More change? :O


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 10, 2012)

Get Lenovo M6811 USB 2.0 Mouse | Mouse | Flipkart.com
and  Razer Goliathus - Fragged Omega Mouse Pad Control | Mousepad | Flipkart.com

locally for ~1.15k instead of g100 combo for budget gaming.


----------



## Technogeared007 (Nov 10, 2012)

Keyboard?

NO, letsmnot make change to the combo..
Any other pls. :'(


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 10, 2012)

Does the combo include the m.pad ?


----------



## Technogeared007 (Nov 10, 2012)

No. Maybe (if my dad agrees) i will buy it seperately ...the one you just told me .


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 10, 2012)

Logitech K200 Media USB 2.0 Keyboard | Keyboard | Flipkart.com
(not suitable if u play fifa)
and 
lenovo mouse 
cost ~ 1.1k 
Could save you ~ 500 bucks.

You cannot compromise on other core components .... They re far more impt than Mouse/keyboard & speakers.


----------



## Technogeared007 (Nov 10, 2012)

Dude. Actually i am in love with g100mouse ... Cn think to switch to k200 but can tthink of changing mouse :/


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 10, 2012)

So no point in buying the mouse alone .... get the combo ....
So all u can save is 500 bucks by chnging ur speakers to Creative SBS A335 ... And if u want to save more - get the F & D F203g 2.1 for 1.1k ... They re as good as the creative ones .... the a335 are a bit better ..... I have the F & D and my brother uses A335 ... 

*www.flipkart.com/f-d-f203g-2-1-mul...ZGSWRMK&icmpid=reco_pp_same_speaker_speaker_1


----------



## Technogeared007 (Nov 10, 2012)

Okay now got to show the rig to my dad. 
Wish me luck 
Thankyou for your support


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 10, 2012)

Good luck  
u getting i3 or i5 ?


----------



## Technogeared007 (Nov 10, 2012)

Will see..as my dad says  
Will post after whatever happens. After mine and my dads conversation


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 10, 2012)

Cool. Bye, good luck again


----------



## Technogeared007 (Nov 10, 2012)

Will be getting in a week or so. :/


----------



## Technogeared007 (Nov 13, 2012)

Guys actually its really hard to find cx430v2.. Can i get any other psu which is compatible in the same range as well as compatible with my rig. Can be of either company. But preferrably cm or corsair.
Reply asap.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 14, 2012)

^cx430v2 is available on flipkart buy there


----------



## Technogeared007 (Nov 15, 2012)

Can anyone give me the link to 24x optical drive which is mentioned above....
When i find it shows that its for aprox 4k ... And above its mentioned that its for 1k 
Dafuq is it?:O


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 15, 2012)

LG GH24NS71/GH24NS72 Internal Optical Drive | Internal Optical Drive | Flipkart.com

or

Asus DRW-24B5ST Internal Optical Drive | Internal Optical Drive | Flipkart.com


Get whatever suits you. I'd personally go for the ASUS one. But the LG one aint bad either. So, the choice is completely yours.


----------



## Technogeared007 (Nov 15, 2012)

How does it matter! 
I mean whats the difference?

Asus has less buffer memory...


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 15, 2012)

Theoretically both drives should read and write at the same speed. But if you were to look for reliability, I d pick ASUS.

I am not really knowledgeable to explain you the exact difference between the two. 

But I think more buffer memory is better. I really don't think people look out for buffer memory while buying optical drives. What matters most is read/write speeds. I could be wrong here.


----------



## Technogeared007 (Nov 15, 2012)

Okay then...me too will be picking asus now


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 15, 2012)

Read my previous post again, I edited it.


----------



## Technogeared007 (Nov 15, 2012)

Umm..then what should i do? :O


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 15, 2012)

I think u should go for the ASUS one. It shouldn't do u harm.

If there prevails an element of doubt, just confirm it any of the pros of TD.


----------



## Technogeared007 (Nov 15, 2012)

If possible pls contact them and ask. 
Thankyou.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 15, 2012)

I ll ask one of them to check your thread.
He ll probably land a post here between 3am to 7am


----------



## Technogeared007 (Nov 15, 2012)

I contacted Cilius..He Already Gave Me The Model No. Of Which I Should Buy.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 15, 2012)

Which one did he suggest ?


----------



## Technogeared007 (Nov 15, 2012)

he said me to get asus...but another model no.(i guess)
actually the model no. is saved in my ipad and i am online thru lappy.
cant see it right now..when i can will post it in here.


----------



## Technogeared007 (Nov 19, 2012)

Guys someone tell me how are the reviews for razer cyclosa bundle? I am thinkng to buy it?
Is it better in performance that g100combo? 
Thankyou.


----------



## Cilus (Nov 19, 2012)

ya, cyclosa is little better, but cost is also 1000 bucks higher.


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 19, 2012)

I would settle with the G100. The failure rate of the Cyclosa is very high,though feature rich than the G100. I had bought one too and my mouse died within 7 months and the keyboards  spacebar had problems,though working. Thus I went Googling and found out I wasnt the only one! If you can afford mid end, lower mid end then go for the Razer,Razers entry level stuff is plain bad. And the Cyclosa bundles ...Abyssus mouse is an 1800dpi and not higher as mentioned in some sites,wrongly.I love Razer as a company and am using their speakers the Razer Mako but somehow the Cyclosa bundle caught me in the wrong foot!


----------



## Technogeared007 (Nov 19, 2012)

Okay then shud go eith g100 or is there any good combo int this range like till 2.5k ...i need a bit fancy sort of too..
I dont like steelseries so pls dont suggest that.
Thankyou.


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 20, 2012)

You will be fine with Logitech. For gaming its always better to buy a good gaming mouse first when you have a tight budget and then look for a gaming keyboard (if you actually use customized buttons). A good gaming mouse is a way better investment than a combo where you cant have the best of both worlds. Get a Logitech G400 mouse for Rs 1600 and a cheap keyboard for now and then get a better keyboard later,if at all.A fast mouse is more important than a programmable keyboard,when its gaming.


----------



## rohit32407 (Nov 20, 2012)

^^+1 to that. Mouse is much more important unless you are into MMORPGs and use alot of customised keys and even in that genre of games a good mouse will go a long way. A good mouse will be a much better investment than compromising both on quality of mouse and keyboard. Get a g400 for now and a cheap keyboard as Incinerator has suggested. If later on you feel the need get a gaming keyboard as well but if you are tight on budget then concentrate on getting a good gaming mouse like g400 first.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 20, 2012)

The Incinerator said:


> A fast mouse is more important than a programmable keyboard,when its gaming.



You re missing out the FIFA fans 
Other than that, a valid point.


----------



## rohit32407 (Nov 20, 2012)

^^Well for FIFA fans they should save money on keyboard and rather invest that money on a xbox 360 controller IMO


----------



## Technogeared007 (Nov 20, 2012)

Actually g400is outa my budget..
I do occasional gaming...i am not a pro gamer...but i know gaming well and i am a fifa fan too and eill be playing that too.
So g100 is best in my budget i think?


----------



## Technogeared007 (Nov 22, 2012)

Then?


----------



## Technogeared007 (Nov 24, 2012)

???
*bump*


----------



## rock2702 (Nov 24, 2012)

Yaa g100 is the right choice.


----------



## Technogeared007 (Nov 24, 2012)

Okay.


----------



## Technogeared007 (Nov 25, 2012)

So my final decesion : 

Processor - i5 2310*
Motherboard - ga-b75m-d3h
Ram - Corsair 1333(VS)*
Hard disk - *1tb wd caviar blue*
Optical drive - Asus DRW-24B5ST Internal Optical Drive
Monitor - Dell in2030m (20")
Keyboard mouse - Mk100 combo
Gamepad - Thrustmaster Firestorm Dual Analog 3 (PC)*
Psu - corsair cx430v2
Gpu - Gigabyte HD 7750 oc version(GIGABYTE GV-R775OC-1GI)
Cabinet - cooler master elite 430
Speakers - logitech stereo z120*
____________________________
Mouse pad - razer golathius fragged omega*

Change in kb mouse


----------



## bong (Nov 25, 2012)

as far i can remember in2030m is lcd. it will be best to get led variant


----------



## Technogeared007 (Nov 25, 2012)

Its led..
See : Dell IN2030M 50.8cm (20 inch) W HD Monitor with LED


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 25, 2012)

bong said:


> as far i can remember in2030m is lcd. it will be best to get led variant



Nope, its a decent LED monitor.


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 26, 2012)

Get a H77 based board like the Gigabyte GA-H77-DS3H and a Gigabyte HD7770 . It will look far more balanced than what it is looking like right now.


----------



## Technogeared007 (Nov 26, 2012)

its around 4k expensive..can't afford it :/


----------



## Sainatarajan (Nov 26, 2012)

You can Save some money by going with a Cooler Master Elite 310 or 344 . Then you can think abt having a HD 7770 .


----------



## Technogeared007 (Nov 26, 2012)

I found elite 344 better as it also have usb 3.0 ... 
It is just Around 800 bucks cheaper and hd 7770 is around 2 k expensive than hd 7750 oc version.
And now maybe i will look towards getting elite 344 in replacement eith 430

Anyways is there a chassis in the same range with coloured led fan and looks cool sort of .. Shud also be compatible with my rig.

I am looking forward to take elite 344 and adding a led fan to it...suggest is it a good choice than elite 430 or not?
I dound it better as its less expensive as well as has 1 usb 3.0 port...
Suggest acccordingly.


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 26, 2012)

sumonpathak said:


> get a 7770 + 500GB...rest looks fine for 35K budget.
> MSI GRAPHICS CARD R7770-PMD1GD5
> 
> 7770 vs 550ti..
> ...




why ? whats wrong with starcraft 2 ? HD 7770 can own starcraft 2 at max settings.. 60 + fps at 1600x900 even in battle heavy scenes


----------



## Technogeared007 (Nov 26, 2012)

Someone reply to my post .


----------



## sumonpathak (Nov 26, 2012)

Technogeared007 said:


> I found elite 344 better as it also have usb 3.0 ...
> It is just Around 800 bucks cheaper and hd 7770 is around 2 k expensive than hd 7750 oc version.
> And now maybe i will look towards getting elite 344 in replacement eith 430
> 
> ...



try getting this Elite 431 Plus - Cooler Master

comes with a LED fan last time i checked..



Nerevarine said:


> why ? whats wrong with starcraft 2 ? HD 7770 can own starcraft 2 at max settings.. 60 + fps at 1600x900 even in battle heavy scenes



the problem lies with the CPU 

with the small cache size it will suffer...
*www.techspot.com/review/305-starcraft2-performance/page13.html


----------



## Technogeared007 (Nov 26, 2012)

Dude but elite 431 costs 3.5k ... I can maximum take till 2.8k ... Not even 100 bucks more .
If there is such chassis please tell.


----------



## jackal_79 (Nov 26, 2012)

Technogeared007 said:


> Dude but elite 431 costs 3.5k ... I can maximum take till 2.8k ... Not even 100 bucks more .
> If there is such chassis please tell.



Nzxt Gamma.


----------



## vkl (Nov 26, 2012)

For a cabinet with atleast 1usb3.0,nzxt source 210 elite and CM elite 311PLUS are some of the options around that price.
I don't think nzxt cabinets are available in delhi.CM elite 311PLUS costs around 2.7k.


----------



## Technogeared007 (Nov 27, 2012)

What about getting a elite 344 for 2k and adding a led fan to it for 500 bucks?
Is it a good choice?
And will my psu,gpu,hdd, and other stuff fir into it nicely?


----------



## Myth (Nov 27, 2012)

The site says the removing the hdd cage can accomodate long gpu's in the elite 344, but my question is where will the hdd's fit in then ?

A 120mm front fan is already installed. There is no further scope of installing another 120mm.
The rear supports a max of 90mm.

You are better off with what vkl suggested.


----------



## cacklebolt (Nov 27, 2012)

The Incinerator said:


> i3 3220/Intel G645 - Rs 7000/Rs 3450



where did you find the g645???


----------



## Technogeared007 (Nov 27, 2012)

But we dont have a front led fan in 311 plus and its For 3.3k on flipkart...


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 27, 2012)

Technogeared007 said:


> But we dont have a front led fan in 311 plus and its For 3.3k on flipkart...



120 mm led fans of deepcool and cm do come under 550 bucks.


----------



## Technogeared007 (Nov 27, 2012)

Whatever, just tell me would elite 344 will able to install one led fan in front and will all my components be comfortable in that cabinet?
Thankyou.

*bump* :/


----------



## vkl (Nov 27, 2012)

I think elite 311plus comes with a front led fan.It is priced higher at flipkart,local prices would be lot lower.
CM elite 344 is a compact and small case,suitable when one is constrained by the space where he has to place the cabinet.Air-flow won't be that good.
HD7770 would fit into elite344 without needing to remove the removable hdd cage.May be a CM tx3 can fit in the case.
Elite 311plus is a better choice overall.

@Myth 
In elite 344 the lower removable hdd cage needs to be removed in order to fit a longer card similar to CM elite 343,one can fit the hdd in a 3.5" bay present in the case.
*i.imgur.com/qfgXF.jpg?1
CM elite 343


----------



## Myth (Nov 27, 2012)

^^
That had me wondering. Thanks.

Good explanation with the pic. Gives a good idea of the placement.


----------



## Technogeared007 (Nov 28, 2012)

Then please show me a picture of 311 plus with blue led fan running....
And if there show me a link where it shows that it costs around 2.7k..
Thankyou.


----------



## Myth (Nov 28, 2012)

Coolermaster RC-311P-TWN2 Elite 311 Plus
3k here, local prices will be cheaper.

The picture on the left in the link above probably has the blue led fan running.


----------



## vkl (Nov 28, 2012)

Specifications in the official site mention a 120mm blue led fan in the front.


----------



## Technogeared007 (Nov 28, 2012)

But i need a front blue led fan...and a picture of front blue led fan running :/

*bump*?

Someone? :/

Reply please?


----------



## Cilus (Nov 29, 2012)

Buy one and replace the stock front fan with it.


----------



## CarlonSamuels (Nov 29, 2012)

If you are getting a 'non k' i5 (multiplier locked CPU)then use the same mobo but if you buy a 2500k or 3570k you need to get a z77 based mobo to OC
You can use any Hard Disk without making a change to your config 
Ask the shop owner for Gigabyte HD 7750 If unavailable buy any HD 7750 in your budget  and OC it as and when required
If you are interested there is a HD 7770 at 8.2k here POWERCOLOR GRAPHIC CARD HD7770 1GB GDDR5 128BIT


----------



## Technogeared007 (Nov 29, 2012)

@samuels thanks but i will be going for a hd7750 oc version and oc it myself from bios too.

@cilius - i didnt understood what you meant by saying this. :/


----------



## Myth (Nov 29, 2012)

Read the posts carefully please.
Your question have been answered already. 
For the blue led fan, refer to posts 104,105.


----------



## Technogeared007 (Nov 29, 2012)

@vkl - i read those but i said i will be needing a picture of that blue led fan running ... And in that picture the blue led fan is running in the rear side :/


----------



## sumonpathak (Nov 29, 2012)

err....u can add the blue fan anywhere..why do u need a pic?
building for a client?


----------



## Technogeared007 (Nov 29, 2012)

@summonpathak- no dude, building for myself but i need a blue led fan at front and i know its there as it shows in specs that front led fan but i aint getting any photo of it with blue led fan running in front only rear which myth showed...
And like you said you can add one... If 311 plus is for 2.8k then i cant spend not even a penny more ..    :/


----------



## Myth (Nov 29, 2012)

There is blue led fan present in the cabinet. Place it wherever you please.


----------



## Technogeared007 (Nov 29, 2012)

But please can i photo of it to see how it looks? 
I know ima kind of annoying you guys but please...i am noob :/


----------



## gameranand (Nov 29, 2012)

Technogeared007 said:


> But please can i photo of it to see how it looks?
> I know ima kind of annoying you guys but please...i am noob :/



*www.computersplus.com/store/pc/catalog/RC431PKWN2.jpg

*lps2u.com/v9/img/it/zs/290814_3.jpeg

See how it looks ??


----------



## Myth (Nov 29, 2012)

^^ Thats the CM 431 elite black.
OP wants the pics for CM 311 plus

Pic1

Pic2


----------



## Binary_Hero (Nov 29, 2012)

This is what i found, hope it helps.
 Myth's first pic shows it.


----------



## Technogeared007 (Nov 30, 2012)

@myth- your first pic is the one which i wanted to see.. 
Thanks alot...and please tell how much will it cost loccaly? The 311plus?

Someone? :/


----------



## Technogeared007 (Dec 3, 2012)

*bump*


----------



## vkl (Dec 4, 2012)

^^Mate,it has already been mentioned.It's around 2.7k.


----------



## Technogeared007 (Dec 5, 2012)

Sorry,ans thankyou.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Dec 25, 2012)

So, finally, have u assembled or not ?


----------



## Technogeared007 (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorry mate , but i guess its gonna take a month more or so .
Because i have renovation going on in my house,and its gonna take around a month more,so?
If you know what i mean. :/

Guys ima buying the desktop now in mid feb...so if any better configuration can be made in the same budget...i mean if there are any new stuff to be released till then in tye same budget ...pls letme know..
My Current Rig is :


Processor - i5 2310 
Motherboard - ga-b75m-d3h
Ram - Corsair 1333(VS) 
Hard disk -  WD Caviar Green 1 TB Desktop Internal Hard Drive (WD10EZRX)
Optical drive - Asus DRW-24B5ST Internal Optical Drive
Monitor - Dell in2030m (20")
Keyboard mouse - Mk200 combo
Joystick - Thrustmaster Firestorm Dual Analog 3 (PC) 
Psu - corsair cx430v2
Gpu - Gigabyte HD 7750 oc (GIGABYTE GV-R775OC-1GI)
Cabinet - cooler master elite 430
Mouse pad - razer golathius fragged omega
__________________________

Speakers - logitech stereo z120 
__________________________

NET : 42.2k


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Dec 27, 2012)

Lets discuss this 1-2 week(s) prior to your assembly.


----------



## Technogeared007 (Dec 27, 2012)

Eh? What?


----------



## Myth (Dec 27, 2012)

Its too early to finalize a system.
Prices and availability are very dynamic.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Dec 27, 2012)

Technogeared007 said:


> Eh? What?


Read the post above ^


----------



## Technogeared007 (Dec 29, 2012)

oka :/


----------



## Technogeared007 (Feb 7, 2013)

So, Back...i will be buying my desktop around 1 march or so...i have my exams starting from 13feb and ending on 25feb...so 1 march is the approximate date...my question was...shall i continue in this thread only/?
or make a new thread? 
my budget is same...not more than 43k
and if possible a bit less..

so please tell?
new thread?
or this only?

thankyou!


----------



## The Incinerator (Feb 7, 2013)

Concentrate on your exams for now,its just around the corner.


----------



## Technogeared007 (Feb 7, 2013)

^ incinerator..
to be very frank...i have completed most of my syllabus...anyways thanks for the concern..
but please tell me shall i make a new thread or continue with this?
thankyou!


----------



## Cilus (Feb 7, 2013)

Create a new thread, this opne is getting really confusing and most of the people is thinking why you haven't bought the system after couple of months and 5 pages of discussion. I am closing it now.


----------

